# Thoughts on Stihl MS 462 CM



## lsucet (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a ms 462 cm and I do love it cause of the weight to power ratio. 13 pounds only that is great. I have 4 tank of fuel only on it and I know it is far from break-in. It is getting better every tank of fuel and cutting some around/almost 4 feet of cottonwood trunks I can hear how it tune and it is nice.
I feel my 576xp autotune still doing the cuts faster. Of course I run the Husqvarna two year ago more and I can say it is broke-in or close to. Any thoughts on the ms 462 cm? Any comments are welcome, don't need to be just related to the 462.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a 462 non M-tronic version & I really like it so far. I’ve only put about 6-7 tanks thru it so far, at about 4 tanks it started to come to life. It pulls a 25” bar in hard wood just fine, in my opinion. The AV springs are pretty spongey so the my 28” bar seems a bit much in weight & balance department for it as far as the effectiveness of the AV system. I am running the 7pin sprocket on it now but have an 8pin to try out as well. If I put a 20” bar on it I will definitely put the 8pin sprocket on.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 16, 2019)

That is cool. I didn't know there was a non m-tronic version. I also have the 25" light weight bar. I do love my Husqvarna but I can see me using the Stihl more due to the weight. My husky is 15 pounds compare to 13 pounds of the Stihl it is a big difference. Since I had a heart attach due to high cholesterol and all the bad life the doctor said I was having, the lighter I can go with equipment that I have to carry the better. That is why I love my ms261cm with 18" bar. At 10.8 pounds is unbeatable. Some times I have to bring out the big boys for some big trunks that I get from some arborist friends but for anything else the 261 and a poulan with 20" bar and full chisel chain is what I use the most.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a 261 M-tronic also, I would like to find a non M-tronic but they are apparently like hens teeth & plated with gold. Apparently we are the only 2 folks with 462’s.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

My local saw dealer is garbage so I went used and got a 346 ported and worked over, should have it back soon. I wish they could have gotten me a 550xp or the comparable new stihl, autotune sounds awesome.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

The builder sent me this. Hopefully he ships it today!


----------



## salecker (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> My local saw dealer is garbage so I went used and got a 346 ported and worked over, should have it back soon. I wish they could have gotten me a 550xp or the comparable new stihl, autotune sounds awesome.


Who did you get to build it? And what was the cost?
Thanks


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

salecker said:


> Who did you get to build it? And what was the cost?
> Thanks


I sent it to Kevin in Northern Michigan. $275 for port work and it goes up if anything is broken. My piston was toast and it needed to be replaced. I think I paid $35 in shipping. He is username Hiskihl on aroborist forums.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I sent it to Kevin in Northern Michigan. $275 for port work and it goes up if anything is broken. My piston was toast and it needed to be replaced. I think I paid $35 in shipping. He is username Hiskihl on aroborist forums.


That's a cool username.lol


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

I made a typo, it is supposed to be Huskihl.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 17, 2019)

The 261 and 550 are pretty much the same with Stihl  claiming .25hp more, who knows if is true lol. I will go for a few more tank of fuel on the 462 and see how it does compare to my 576xp. Again Stihl claims about the same hp over. They compare it to the new 572xp if I remember correctly but the 576xp has the same or better specs than the 572xp. It just beat it by weight at 14.5 vs 15.4 I believe.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

My 346 should be less than 10 lbs when I get it back, I'll have to weigh it. I was using a Husky 460, but that thing is a boat. The torque was nice, but even my busted 346 was way better on my back before it died. 14.5 lbs is pretty light for a 75cc saw! The Stihl 462 might be able to touch it on peak HP, but not torque.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 17, 2019)

The 572 is 70cc and 14.5 pounds, the 576 is 73.5cc and 15.2 pounds and the 462 is 72.2cc with 13pounds of weight only.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

lsucet said:


> The 572 is 70cc and 14.5 pounds, the 576 is 73.5cc and 15.2 pounds and the 462 is 72.2cc with 13pounds of weight only.





Oohhhh, gotcha. I'm not hip on newer saw stuff. Well, I don't know much about saws really 

Is the 462 equivalent in power to the 576? At any rate that is really light for the Stihl. Seems that Stihl is lighter than husky across the board with the new generations of saws. I actually have a stihl 150TC and kombisystem and love both. I have no brand loyalty and go for the lightest weight saw that can do what I need it to do.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 17, 2019)

I do think that the 576 is more like but for some reason their comparison is between 572 and 462. I have to find more info to see and justify why. Maybe the torque band?


----------



## JimBear (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I sent it to Kevin in Northern Michigan. $275 for port work and it goes up if anything is broken. My piston was toast and it needed to be replaced. I think I paid $35 in shipping. He is username Hiskihl on aroborist forums.


Kevin does good work. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 18, 2019)

JimBear said:


> Kevin does good work. You will not be disappointed.


Of that I have no doubt! It's like a kids dirt bike engine attached to a bar and chain now!


----------



## Mike M. (Aug 18, 2019)

lsucet said:


> The 572 is 70cc and 14.5 pounds, the 576 is 73.5cc and 15.2 pounds and the 462 is 72.2cc with 13pounds of weight only.


I saw my 1st 462 Friday. Thought the Stihl price tag said 13.9lbs...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucet (Aug 18, 2019)

https://bigrofriorancho.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms462cm/ 
Check the link. That is straight from Stihl. That is all the hype with this saw. And the next hype is the Ms 500i full fuel injection that will be released by the end of the year and it will be only 13.7 pounds for an 80cc saw.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 18, 2019)

lsucet said:


> https://bigrofriorancho.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms462cm/
> Check the link. That is straight from Stihl. That is all the hype with this saw. And the next hype is the Ms 500i full fuel injection that will be released by the end of the year and it will be only 13.7 pounds for an 80cc saw.



Wow, that's really incredible. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this changes the 50cc and smaller saws.


----------



## Mike M. (Aug 18, 2019)

lsucet said:


> https://bigrofriorancho.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms462cm/
> Check the link. That is straight from Stihl. That is all the hype with this saw. And the next hype is the Ms 500i full fuel injection that will be released by the end of the year and it will be only 13.7 pounds for an 80cc saw.


Yeah I was surprised to see the 462 at Northern Tool. Price was pretty high for a saw of that size. The one I picked up had the regular Sthil solid 25in bar mounted. Saw was really nose heavy. I had that same bar mounted on my 441 and it too was nose heavy. I prefer the orginal edition 372 non Xtorq for this size of saw.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucet (Aug 18, 2019)

Mike M. said:


> Yeah I was surprised to see the 462 at Northern Tool. Price was pretty high for a saw of that size. The one I picked up had the regular Sthil solid 25in bar mounted. Saw was really nose heavy. I had that same bar mounted on my 441 and it too was nose heavy. I prefer the orginal edition 372 non Xtorq for this size of saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


With the powerheads getting lighter and lighter any bar 20" and up will cause nose heavy.


----------



## JimBear (Aug 18, 2019)

Mike M. said:


> I saw my 1st 462 Friday. Thought the Stihl price tag said 13.9lbs...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I shared these in another thread, here they are again: weights are all full of fuel & oil
261 M-tronic






462 non M-tronic





440/460 Hybrid


----------



## JimBear (Aug 18, 2019)

Here are some 25” bar weights:





Forrester





Tsumura LW


----------



## lsucet (Aug 18, 2019)

Is about right 1.2 to 1.8 pounds between fuel and oil depending on capacity.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 19, 2019)

That tsumura is nice! I'll weigh my setup when it returns.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have been eyeing the 462 since it came out. They are a little on the expensive side. There was a 462 on market place on facebook and the guy want $550. Guess I should have bought it since that is half the price. The specs of the saw is what caught my eye. Low weight and good power. It's hard to beat that.


----------

